# [6-7-2012] .906 to .890 SBF *UPDATED*



## ovelayer

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Okay 2 ways to sbf. 906 back to. 890

It is a modified .890 sbf with .906 bits to make it possible to sbf back to .890 (boot.img, cdt.bin, mbm.bin, mbmloader_hs.bin, recovery.img, cannot be reverted back to orig .890 files so the new sbf contains the new .906 files and a modified xml to reflect the changes and allow a successful sbf back to .890).

*I am not responsible if you brick your phone while using this!
It has been tested and confirmed working...*

*1-Click Method:*

Download: HERE
Mirror: HERE

1.Download above file to computer
2.get a beer 
3. If you have a spare battery, or the current battery, make sure it's charged above 50% (quick unbrick wont run if it's below 50%) 
4. When the download is complete, extract the .ZIP file, and when the phone is off, press m+power and scroll down to AP Fastboot. 
5. Plug the phone into the computer, make sure you get the USB connected message on the phone. 
6. Run the "Click Here " 
7. Let your phone restore and boot.

====================

*RSDLITE VERSION:*

Download .906 sbf: HERE

1. Download to computer
2. extract files with 7zip
3. Flash via rsdlite
4. After flash pull battery pwr up phone in stock recovery pwr + x and wipe data
5. reboot

===================

Download 7zip: HERE
Download Jzip: HERE

====================

*Credits:*

Q9nap
Redsox985
Psouza4 
Ovelayer

PLEASE DONT FORGET TO CLICK THE LITTLE THANKS BUTTON...


----------



## aconway

**edit** issue resolved, nevermind!


----------

